
Just what are those "extraordinary" new products in Apple's 2010 pipeline? - dujkan
http://www.geek.com/articles/apple/just-what-are-those-extraordinary-new-products-in-apples-2010-pipeline-20100421/
======
qwzybug
Misses the point. Apple already released their TV and gaming console, and it's
called the iPad.

